# Grafía 'alternativa' a la de la Ñ



## castellano

Habiendo visto que algunas personas no pueden escribir la "Ñ" por diversas circunstancias, me gustaría dar un pequeño consejo que yo he aplicado cuando, estando en el extranjero y por cosas del teclado, no he podido escribir la "Ñ".

Dicha grafía, según oí, fue en su origen así "NN", y así he expresado el sonido de la Ñ cuando no he podido poner la grafía actual.

He visto que en textos castellanos antiguos de escribía "panno" (paño) o "donna Urraca" (doña Urraca) y, personalmente, me parece bonito "volver a los orígenes".

Mi propuesta, por lo tanto, sería que se pusiera "NN", y no ni, ny, n, ny o nh (como he visto en muchos post).

A veces, hacer lo que era costumbre hace annos no tiene por qué ser dannino; pero no penséis que tengo annoranza del pasado por hacer propuestas que puedan parecer nnonnas o raras artimannas 

saludos cordiales


----------



## Gabriela Sobarzo

Eso pareceria Latin pero pongan la n sola no mas si igual se entiende si estas hablando con alguien español se entiende


----------



## Gabriela Sobarzo

Incluso hay cosas mas cuaticas como las feridas, fermosa como en el quijote o castellano antiguosi si la noche Haze Escura etc..


----------



## castellano

Pues siento decirle, Sra. Gabriela Sobarzo, que no he entendido su último mensaje...y me atrevería a decir que tampoco el primero.

Le digo que he hecho mi propuesta, entre otras cosas, para evitar ver cosas como "hace anos que no voy"  o "tengo 30 anos"; no costaría nada poner "annos", creo yo, y además no queda mal.

Venga


----------



## Dr. Quizá

Bueno, pero siguen existiendo palabras españolas con doble "n", como "perenne" o "connotación" (que se leería "coñotación" ).


----------



## castellano

¡Redios! ¡Es verdad, no había caído en ello!

Sin embargo, sólo estoy diciendo/proponiendo que se ponga NN cuando no se pueda poner Ñ...y si resulta que uno dice "coñotación" en vez de "connotación" es que no tiene mucha idea de castellano. Un hablante de castellano sabría discernir la diferencia entre amboas grafías.

saludos


----------



## lazarus1907

Y tampoco vas a escribir "ñoño" como "nnonno" (¡digo yo!).


----------



## dassin

Ya me voy resignando a escuchar dentro de unos annos:

'pereñe', que sería como una ñ elevada a la ennésima potencia...

'coñotación', cuya nueva ídem queda librada a vuestro magín, caballeros...


----------



## lazarus1907

La única circunstancia en la que entiendo que no se pueda usar un teclado en español es, quizá, si usas uno de estos servicios de internet en los aeropuertos o en un cabina, porque casi todos los sistemas operativos modernos tienen, en la opción de teclado, una lista de idiomas entre los cuales se encuentra nuestro querido idioma.

Pero suponiendo que no se pueda, y a mí me ha pasado y me he visto resignado a no poder poner tildes ya una vez, al menos puedes escribir los nin~os, y dejar la tilde a la derecha.


----------



## castellano

Veo que se le saca punta a todo, jejej. Pero me remito a lo dicho antes: Un hablante de castellano sabría discernir la diferencia. 

Saludos


----------



## elmoch

Castellano, hay muchos foreros que no son hablantes nativos.

¿Por qué no "n+i"?
Dado que la "i" estaría siempre antes de otra vocal, actuaría como semiconsonante.
Probad a pronunciar *Espania*, *aniejo*, *otonio*...
¿Qué tal?


----------



## lazarus1907

¿Y añil, albañil, teñir, reñir, otoñizo, cañizo, dañino....?


----------



## castellano

Buena opción, Elmoch, pues resulta fonéticamente lógica. De hecho, es la que yo usaba antes de pasarme a la opción "nn".

Aclaro que me gusta y uso la opción "nn" por ser, digamos, "castiza" y ser la precursora de la actual Ñ.
Se empezó a poner Ñ para ahorrar espacio y no poner NN, por una cuestión práctica.

Si dentro de algunos annos algo de Espanna y tengo que escribir en teclados extrannos, tendré un remedio propìo para sustituir mi querida Ñ.

saludos


----------



## lazarus1907

No todas las enes del castellano vienen de la simplificación de una doble ene: Algunas son debidas a la ge u otras razones. Sigue sin convencerme.

reñir (Del lat. ringĕre).
cuño (Del lat. cunĕus).
bañar (Del lat. balneāre).
cariño (Etim. disc.; cf. lat. carēre, carecer, arag. cariño, nostalgia).
leña (Del lat. ligna, pl. n. de lignum, leño).
maña (Quizá del lat. vulg. _*manĭa_, habilidad manual).



> Buena opción, Elmoch, pues resulta fonéticamente lógica. De hecho, es la que yo usaba antes de pasarme a la opción "nn".


 añil = aniil
teñir = teniir
dañino = daniino

Dicho rápido a lo mejor cuela, pero escrito queda raro.


----------



## dassin

No sé si viene al caso, pero en euskera se vieron (o creyeron verse: para 'desmarcarse' del castellano, asunto de ellos) en una situación similar, y por ende eliminaron la 'ñ' castiza, así como la humilde 'c', reemplazada que fue esta última por la rimbombante 'k'. Volviendo a la ñ, si no me equivoco, escriben por ejemplo 'Espaina', y supongo que en los préstamos castellanos con ñ original harán otro tanto, colocando una i antes de la 'n'.

A pesar de la anterior "sacada de punta" -que reconocerás venía servida en bandeja, castellano-, confieso que inicialmente propuestas como ésta cuentan con mi simpatía, pero la primera impresión suele desvanecerse cuando considero los resultados. Además, con los años cada vez me espanta más la idea de una vuelta al origen, por inocente que sea (puede haber excepciones).

Entre paréntesis, tanto 'perenne', como 'connotación' _deberían_ escribirse con ñ, la doble n es una marca de su origen tardío como neologismo letrado y su consiguiente cercanía al latín. En cierto modo, el retorno al origen propuesto equivaldría a borronear esta diferencia, que es a la vez un rastro histórico. 

Por otra parte, en cuanto cambio ortográfico, aun aceptando su mayor corrección filológica (sólo en algunos casos tal como bien dijo lazarus), la doble n me molesta casi tanto como las importadas (del sentido común o de otros idiomas) ni, nh, gn.

Propongo simplemente usar n en todos los casos (sí, también para los años  ), es lo más económico y lo que menos afecta la visualidad del texto. La ausencia de la tilde sería análoga a la ausencia del acento ortográfico, algo que en modo alguno impide la comprensión en casos de fuerza mayor, como bien sabemos.


----------



## elmoch

lazarus1907 said:
			
		

> añil = aniil
> teñir = teniir
> dañino = daniino
> 
> Dicho rápido a lo mejor cuela, pero escrito queda raro.


 
Tienes razón, pero con un guión en medio se podría solucionar (ani-il). Sería un método muy lento para un _chat_, pero no para un foro. Y dado que estaría en un contexto donde seguramente habría otras palabras con eñe, creo que se entendería. No es lo ideal, pero para un apaño, podría servir, creo yo.


----------



## dassin

Ahora que lo pienso, algo parecido ocurre en el francés con el acento circunflejo (dificultad de conservar la grafía en contextos cibernéticos, posible solución arcaizante).

Por ejemplo, *être* si no me equivoco, viene del más familiar para nosotros *estre*, desaparecido hace ya varios siglos de la escritura, y seguramente algunos más de la pronunciación; hay muchos otros ejemplos en los que el circunflejo enmascara la caída de una letra antes de una consonante. Ahora bien, no sé si habrá discusiones similares en el foro de al lado, pero no creo que el francés medio se sienta cómodo volviendo a la grafía antigua, y escribiendo como si fuera contemporáneo de Montaigne. Lo mismo sentiríamos nosotros me parece con la proliferación de dobles enes, como si estuvieramos de repente volviendo a los latines. Es medio aparatoso.


----------



## Jellby

Yo también suelo poner "nn" cuando no puedo poner otra cosa (nombres de variables en lenguajes de programación que sólo admiten caracteres ascii, por ejemplo), pero puede que no sea la opción más adecuada para tomarla como "estándar".

No sé si hay parejas de palabras con la dualidad "ñ/nn", pero está claro que sí hay palabras que contienen "nn". La opción "gn" podría generar confusión (magno y maño). También hay palabras en español con "nh" (enhiesto). ¿Hay alguna palabra con "ny"?

El problema de "~" o "n~" o "n~" es que la tilde rompe la palabra y se ve bastante fea ahí en medio (y, por ejemplo, en el caso de los nombres de variables, puede que tampoco resuelva el problema).


----------



## lazarus1907

elmoch said:
			
		

> Tienes razón, pero con un guión en medio se podría solucionar (ani-il). Sería un método muy lento para un _chat_, pero no para un foro. Y dado que estaría en un contexto donde seguramente habría otras palabras con eñe, creo que se entendería. No es lo ideal, pero para un apaño, podría servir, creo yo.


Serviría, al igual que "an~il".


			
				Jellby said:
			
		

> También hay palabras en español con "nh" (enhiesto). ¿Hay alguna palabra con "ny"?
> 
> El problema de "~" o "n~" o "n~" es que la tilde rompe la palabra y se ve bastante fea ahí en medio (y, por ejemplo, en el caso de los nombres de variables, puede que tampoco resuelva el problema).


Co*ny*uge, i*ny*ectar, e*ny*esar... Se elija lo que se elija va a quedar mal de todas maneras. Esto no va a llevarnos a ninguna parte: Si el ordenador no tiene eñes, ¡pégale una patada y ya está!


----------



## Tatzingo

Hola a todos,

Una solucion tecnologica;

Pero que clase de teclados habeis utilizado? tengo un teclado extranjero (en la isla) y aun asi, puedo poner los tildes como se puede ver -ñ

Hay codigos que representan a todos los accentos;

ñ = alt + 0241

O si es demasiado dificil acordarse de los codigos/numeros, se podria siempre "googlear" cualquier pagina española en internet, donde haya una palabra con tilde, y con seleccionar/copiar/pegar, ya teneis!

Tatz.


----------



## jester.

Esto lo quise proponer también.

En mi teclado (alemán) funciona también Alt + 164.

Por eso, con un poco de saber sobre tecnología, se pueden evitar esos líos con nn/nh/ny/ni y otras variantes...


----------



## elmoch

Es la solución más sencilla y menos equívoca. Si puedes llevar una chuleta de papel o en el móvil, PDA o similar, no debería haber mayor problema.
Aquí os dejo algunas direcciones, creo que interesantes:

http://traducciongratis.freetranslation.com/help/#accents
http://spaniards.es/node/85
http://www.auladiez.com/guia/didactica02.html
Saludos.


----------



## Tomby

No estoy seguro si os podré ayudar. Yo tengo un teclado español y escribo mucho en portugués. Obviamente, en dicho idioma el problema de la “ñ” no existe, pero el problema lo tengo cuando debo escribir la tilde sobre las letras “a” y “o”. Ejemplos: “mãe” (madre), “orações” (oraciones).
Ignoro si en otros teclados se puede solucionar el problema de la tilde “~” porque no entiendo nada de informática. 
Yo lo soluciono así: aprieto simultáneamente “Alt Gr” (al lado derecho del tabulador) y “4” y después aprieto la letra “a” o “o”. He probado con la “n” y funciona. O sea, “Alt Gr” + “4” y “n” = ñ
Si se prueba con otra letra no funciona. Por ejemplo, “Alt Gr” + “4” y “f” = ~f
También utilizaba otro sistema. Es el siguiente: guardas una ñ y la copias [Ctrl. C] y cuando necesitas escribir dicha letra clicas [Ctrl. V].
Talvez estos sistemas sean anticuados para los informáticos, pero a mi me solucionan el problema. Una vez acostumbrado no cuesta tanto.
¡Saludos! Ññ


----------



## dassin

El problema no es sólo escribirla, cosa que como vemos es bastante fácil, y se puede hacer de diferentes maneras. Yo tengo el problema de que los mails me llegan con símbolos ilegibles en reemplazo de los caracteres propios (ñ y vocales con acento); mis propios mails, cuando vienen de vuelta en alguna respuesta, quedan así, y mis corresponsales me han dicho que a veces les cuesta leer lo que escribo (paradójicamente, por ser bastante obsesivo con las reglas de ortografía). Hasta que no le encuentre la vuelta (supongo que tendrá que ver con la instalación de fuentes o algo así), estoy escribiendo el correo sin acentos y con ene en vez de eñe. Me cuesta un triunfo y tengo miedo de perder mi pulida ortografía en favor de esta impresentable _otrografía_.


----------



## Tomby

*Dassin:*
A propósito de lo que has expuesto se me ocurre una idea. ¿Qué pasaría si en lugar de enviar la comunicación en el correo electrónico enviases adjunto un documento Word con la comunicación?
¡Saludos y feliz domingo!


----------



## Jellby

lazarus1907 said:
			
		

> Co*ny*uge, i*ny*ectar, e*ny*esar...



¡Huy! Con lo fácil que era...



> Se elija lo que se elija va a quedar mal de todas maneras. Esto no va a llevarnos a ninguna parte: Si el ordenador no tiene eñes, ¡pégale una patada y ya está!



Bueno, como digo, el problema no es la imposibilidad física de escribir eñes, sino que, en la aplicación concreta que sea vaya a utilizar, la eñe no sea una opción (a veces un programa ni siquiera compila si hay una eñe o acento en los comentarios). De todas formas, yo prefiero poner "tamanno" que "tamano" o "taman~o" o "tamagno"...


----------



## elmoch

Jellby said:
			
		

> ¡Huy! Con lo fácil que era...
> 
> 
> 
> Bueno, como digo, el problema no es la imposibilidad física de escribir eñes, sino que, en la aplicación concreta que sea vaya a utilizar, la eñe no sea una opción (a veces un programa ni siquiera compila si hay una eñe o acento en los comentarios). De todas formas, yo prefiero poner "tamanno" que "tamano" o "taman~o" o "tamagno"...


 
Es raro que alguna aplicación moderna de tratamiento de texto, mensajería, etc. no acepte caracteres especiales, como les llaman los anglosajones. Normalmente, por combinación de teclas o por inserción con menús ad hoc, debería ser posible en cualquier programa que se precie hoy día.

El problema que se me ocurre es el de algún cibercafé o similar donde estén limitadas las acciones que se pueden llevar a cabo con las teclas par evitar barrabasadas de los usuarios. Y que normalmente esos sitios se reconfiguran cada vez que cambia el usuario o se reinicia el sistema.
Por otra parte, hay tantos juegos de caracteres que, en según qué países, es difícil acceder a ciertos caracteres extraños para ellos.
Por eso proponía yo lo de "n+i", que era sólo una solución de emergencia, pero ahora pienso que llevando una chuleta con las combinaciones de teclas necesarias para á, é, í, ó, ú, ü, ñ y sus respectivas mayúsculas más la interrogación y admiración iniciales, *en principio* lo tendríamos solucionado.


----------



## juanmamej

Tatzingo said:
			
		

> Hola a todos,
> 
> Una solucion tecnologica;
> 
> Pero que clase de teclados habeis utilizado? tengo un teclado extranjero (en la isla) y aun asi, puedo poner los tildes como se puede ver -ñ
> 
> Hay codigos que representan a todos los accentos;
> 
> ñ = alt + 0241
> 
> O si es demasiado dificil acordarse de los codigos/numeros, se podria siempre "googlear" cualquier pagina española en internet, donde haya una palabra con tilde, y con seleccionar/copiar/pegar, ya teneis!
> 
> Tatz.


 
*MAS FÁCIL AÚN* 
ñ = Alt + 164     es decir ñ

Estoy totalmente de acuerdo. Todo lo que he leído en el foro además de divertido ha sido constructivo, sin embargo vivimos en un mundo cibernético y me parece obligación de todos los hispanoparlantes de conocer como genera una ñ desde cualquier teclado del mundo. 

ññññññ es fácil alt+164 = ñ

Es igual con las tildes; que tal que no pudieran generar los caracteres con tildes?  Entonces escribirán con el riesgo de mala interpretación?
Alt + 160 = á
Alt + 130 = é
Alt + 161 = í
Alt + 162 = ó
Alt + 163 = ú


----------



## Jellby

juanmamej said:
			
		

> Estoy totalmente de acuerdo. Todo lo que he leído en el foro además de divertido ha sido constructivo, sin embargo vivimos en un mundo cibernético y me parece obligación de todos los hispanoparlantes de conocer como genera una ñ desde cualquier teclado del mundo.



... siempre que el sistema operativo sea Windows, ¿no? Porque en los Linux que he probado los Alt+XXXX no funcionan, y no sé cómo será en los Mac. Lo que sí suele haber es un programa tipo "mapa de caracteres" que te permite elegir el carácter que quieras, incluso letras griegas, cirílicas, árabes o caracteres chinos.


----------



## elmoch

Jellby said:
			
		

> ... siempre que el sistema operativo sea Windows, ¿no? Porque en los Linux que he probado los Alt+XXXX no funcionan, y no sé cómo será en los Mac.


 
Para Mac tienes instrucciones en algunas de las webs que di antes:


			
				elmoch said:
			
		

> Aquí os dejo algunas direcciones, creo que interesantes:
> 
> http://traducciongratis.freetranslation.com/help/#accents
> http://spaniards.es/node/85
> http://www.auladiez.com/guia/didactica02.html


----------



## Gabriela Sobarzo

en fin da lo mismo los que saben español saben que es Ñ y no n me refiero al latin me recuerda a eso el requiem de mozart quizas tengs nad que ver Doooonnan donais domine ....


----------



## Jellby

Gabriela Sobarzo said:
			
		

> en fin da lo mismo los que saben español saben que es Ñ y no n me refiero al latin me recuerda a eso el requiem de mozart quizas tengs nad que ver Doooonnan donais domine ....



Perdóname, pero creo que la ausencia de signos de puntuación hace que no me haya enterado de nada de lo que has dicho. Bueno, el principio sí lo entiendo: "En fin, da lo mismo, los que saben español saben que es Ñ..." pero luego ya me pierdo.


----------



## elmoch

Gabriela, yo tampoco he entendido mucho de lo que dices, pero aparte de escribir correctamente, como indican las normas del foro, deberías tener en cuenta que aquí participa mucha gente que está aprendiendo el idioma y se trata de ayudarles a aprender buen español, no de divagar.

Saludos.


----------



## dassin

elmoch said:
			
		

> mucha gente que está aprendiendo el idioma y se trata de ayudarles a aprender buen español, no de divagar.



Bueno, elmoch, parte del secreto consiste en adquirir el criterio para discernir cuándo nos enfrentamos con "buen castellano", y cuándo con "divagaciones". Así que, dentro de ciertos límites, las divagaciones deberían ser bienvenidas.


----------



## elmoch

dassin said:
			
		

> Bueno, elmoch, parte del secreto consiste en adquirir el criterio para discernir cuándo nos enfrentamos con "buen castellano", y cuándo con "divagaciones". Así que, dentro de ciertos límites, las divagaciones deberían ser bienvenidas.


 
No está reñido lo uno con lo otro: se puede divagar en un castellano excelso, pero creo que aquí se trata de ir a lo práctico y si divagamos una vez agotado el tema, por lo menos que se escriba con corrección.
Todo esto sea dicho sin la más mínima acritud.


----------



## daviesri

Alt + 164 = ñ
Alt + 165 = Ñ


----------



## dassin

elmoch said:
			
		

> No está reñido lo uno con lo otro: se puede divagar en un castellano excelso, pero creo que aquí se trata de ir a lo práctico y si divagamos una vez agotado el tema, por lo menos que se escriba con corrección.
> Todo esto sea dicho sin la más mínima acritud.



Hubo un malentendido: por 'divagar' entendí escribir al borde de la ininteligibilidad, tal como hizo la joven chilena más arriba (y no es que no conozca el significado de 'divagar', jeje). Bueno, dejo mi divagación.


----------



## elmoch

dassin said:
			
		

> Hubo un malentendido: por 'divagar' entendí escribir al borde de la ininteligibilidad, tal como hizo la joven chilena más arriba (y no es que no conozca el significado de 'divagar', jeje). Bueno, dejo mi divagación.


 
Yo quise decir *salirse del tema*.
Hay dos fenómenos que se dan indefectiblemente cuando se alarga un hilo de éste y de casi todos los foros:

La gente no lo lee completo y empiezan a repetirse las respuestas.
Se empieza a desbarrar y el foro se convierte en un chat.
En este caso concreto, creo que el tema de la ñ en los teclados se puede dar por zanjado. Claro que es sólo mi opinión.


----------



## sandzilg

Casi casi... tengo un Mac, y portátil 
Para aquellos "destituidos" como yo, vayan a "system preferences", "input menu", "options", marquen la opción de español (pueden marcar múltiples opciones a la vez, de manera que reconozca varios sistemas), simplemente opten por "OK", y sálganse desde el menú principal (no la equis de la ventana) es decir, "quit system preferences". Como por arte de magia aparecerá una banderita justo al lado de "help" en la barra de herramientas del menú principal, indicando el país de donde procede el idioma que estás utilizando en ese momento. A partir de ahí, es todo cuestión de práctica, pues el teclado es el mismo pero los símbolos que acompañan en las teclas no...¡sorpresa! 
Para mí, merece la pena. Aunque todo es cuestión de prioridades.


----------



## Gabriela Sobarzo

aa no importa filo


----------



## Hispana

Ya pues,
no seamos floj@s, pongamos la ~ que no es difícil. ÑññÑññÑ


----------



## ayaram7700

Hola a todos,

Yo estoy por defender la ñ Ñ a brazo partido, es parte de nuestro idioma y creo que con Alt-164/Alt-165 podemos solucionar en la mayor parte el problema, creo que hay sitios en la web para la defensa de la ñ, apenas tenga algo de tiempo les echaré una mirada ... ¡Viva la ñ!

Saludos,

Ayaram7700


----------

